# Need help with postoperative hematoma dx



## kmartinez (Sep 10, 2018)

Patient has a postoperative hematoma. CT scan showed a hematoma at the base of the penis and also in the scrotum. 

 I am having trouble figuring out the correct diagnosis. 

TIA 
KAM


----------



## liloe517 (Sep 10, 2018)

Try L76.32


----------



## kmartinez (Sep 10, 2018)

I came across that diagnosis but I wasn't confident that it was the appropriate one. Thank you for responding!


----------

